# Thanks for the Bachelor Party!



## Half-Mad (Sep 5, 2004)

If this is in the wrong forum, sorry.  But, it was the head guy in EN Publishing who threw my bachelor party.  Thanks Hound.

I wanted to thank everybody who came along to my bachelor party.  It was fun.  People kept throwing money at me.  First, my reaction is to keep the money.  Apparently, the money was meant for assorted women to rub soft body parts in my face.  Damn, I could have made about $150 American.  I could have bought yet another axe <grin>.

Next year, I will have to bring a couple things.  First, lots of tube socks for Teflon Billy.  Anybody who has heard the story will know why.  If not, ask him.  Also, a leash for Mulder.  Damn it man!  What is your level of obfiscate?  It's, at least, hide in shadows.  I would turn my head, and you're gone.  This happened at least three times during the weekend.

I was a bit surprised when the whole group decided to up and leave while Hound was in the bathroom though.  I decided to wait for him.  Ya don't ditch your GM.  It could be fatal... repeatedly.

I still find it funny that the first lap dance purchased, just after we arrived, never happened.  Something about the woman never being there when I was.  Did she watch to see when I went to the bathroom?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 6, 2004)

Half-Mad said:
			
		

> ...Next year, I will have to bring a couple things.  First, lots of tube socks for Teflon Billy.




GAH!



			
				Half-Mad said:
			
		

> ...Also, a leash for Mulder.  Damn it man!  What is your level of obfiscate?  It's, at least, hide in shadows.  I would turn my head, and you're gone.  This happened at least three times during the weekend.




It was uncanny wasn't it. It only happened twice to us. Seriously, we all walk toward the elevator, get on, ride it up to Little Canadia...and no Maldur! baffling.



			
				Half-Mad said:
			
		

> I was a bit surprised when the whole group decided to up and leave while Hound was in the bathroom though.  I decided to wait for him.  Ya don't ditch your GM.  It could be fatal... repeatedly.




Well, what was supposed to be a 2 second jaunt into The Ram so CL could get some money from someone turned into drinks....then a snack...then full entrees...then getting car's oil changed...then finishing of that painting we'd been working on....

Time was wasting!  I didn't wast to sit around with Arthur Q! I wanted to sit around with strippers!

I was in town for 72 hours...blowing an hour at a restaurant was time ill-spent



			
				Half Mad said:
			
		

> I still find it funny that the first lap dance purchased, just after we arrived, never happened.  Something about the woman never being there when I was.  Did she watch to see when I went to the bathroom?




Well, you know how strippers are.


----------



## Half-Mad (Sep 7, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> It was uncanny wasn't it. It only happened twice to us. Seriously, we all walk toward the elevator, get on, ride it up to Little Canadia...and no Maldur! baffling.




Ahh, right, Maldur.  Not Mulder.
Next year, if not a leash, he will at least need a bell tied around his neck.  A big, heavy church bell, that is difficult to move.  At least then, people would notice as he's leaving.




> Well, what was supposed to be a 2 second jaunt into The Ram so CL could get some money from someone turned into drinks....then a snack...then full entrees...then getting car's oil changed...then finishing of that painting we'd been working on....
> 
> Time was wasting!  I didn't wast to sit around with Arthur Q! I wanted to sit around with strippers!
> 
> I was in town for 72 hours...blowing an hour at a restaurant was time ill-spent




I agree about the Ram.  But, I was referring to when everybody left the strip club.  Somebody (I forget his name (sorry, I'm bad with names)), came back in to get me.  But, Hound wasn't outside already, so I chose to wait.  Apparently, he was off in the bathroom.*  So, after last call, we took a taxi back to the hotel.  Apparently when I'm drunk, I snore loudly.  The next day, the gelflings were comparing my snoring to about half a dozen different animals.



* - A story I find amusing while I was in the States.  At a gas station with restraunt, I ask somebody that worked there, "Where is the bathroom?".  He stares blankly at me.  Ok, technically, there is no bath in it.  I ask, "Where is the washroom?..".  Still just a blank stare.  "... toilet?"**.  Nothing.  Hound is beside me by this time and mentions "restroom".  Ok, so I give it a shot, "Restroom?".  Finally, I get directions.  So, in the States, pooping and peeing is apparently referred to as resting.  Odd that, I usually try to put in a bit of an effort... and if I choose to sit there for awhile, my legs tend to fall asleep due to the toilet seat.

** - How the hell could "toilet" be misunderstood?  What do Americans call it?  Shjt hole?  Piss Pot?  Porcelin Throne?


----------



## Wycen (Sep 8, 2004)

Half-Mad said:
			
		

> * - A story I find amusing while I was in the States.  At a gas station with restraunt, I ask somebody that worked there, "Where is the bathroom?".  He stares blankly at me.  Ok, technically, there is no bath in it.  I ask, "Where is the washroom?..".  Still just a blank stare.  "... toilet?"**.  Nothing.  Hound is beside me by this time and mentions "restroom".  Ok, so I give it a shot, "Restroom?".  Finally, I get directions.  So, in the States, pooping and peeing is apparently referred to as resting.  Odd that, I usually try to put in a bit of an effort... and if I choose to sit there for awhile, my legs tend to fall asleep due to the toilet seat.
> 
> ** - How the hell could "toilet" be misunderstood?  What do Americans call it?  Shjt hole?  Piss Pot?  Porcelin Throne?




I'm in California and every term you used above would have gotten you to the crapper.


----------



## Maldur (Sep 18, 2004)

It' a gift 

the onion rings at th ram are something else though


----------

